# Does The Mk3 VR6 Come With An Oil Saftey Switch????



## Nine5MkTr3y (Jan 7, 2009)

Last Night I Ran An IS300 Nd Hit 120 On A Straight...After The Race The Car Still Ran Beautiful But When I Got Up For School This Mornin The Car Starts But Boggs Out Nd Shuts Off After A Couple Of Seconds..I Checked My Oil Level Nd There Was Barley Any In There I Also Checked The Oil Canister Nd There Was Some Oil On The Floor(Small Puddle About The Size Of A Small Phone)...I Was Wondering If The MK3 VR6 Comes With An Oil Saftey Switch Nd Could That Possibly Be Shutting The Car Off Or Iz It Something Else


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Does The Mk3 VR6 Come With An Oil Saftey Switch???? (Nine5MkTr3y)*

No safety switch, i hope the oil hasnt gone too far below minimum.


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Does The Mk3 VR6 Come With An Oil Saftey Switch???? (animaniac)*

Sure there is a safety switch.
its the light in the dash.








if that oil light comes on STOP driving.
refill your crankcase with oil, and try again.


----------

